# Meet Up at Smiley's Yarn Sale. New York



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Smiley's Yarn Store in Queens, New York is having their monthly sale this week. Is anyone from KP planning on going? Want to meet up at Dunkin Donuts on the corner?


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I wish


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

....so jealous...

Have fun! Let us know if you come across any good finds.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Shame it's this week and not in the fall, I will be over the pond then visiting my daughter in NY.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just found out that I can get there on an "express bus" from Manhattan. Might go tomorrow. I went once on the subway but there were to many stairs. I always go to the Manhattan sale.
Beth


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

gloxsk8 said:


> I just found out that I can get there on an "express bus" from Manhattan. Might go tomorrow. I went once on the subway but there were to many stairs. I always go to the Manhattan sale.
> Beth


Let me know if you want to meet up.


----------



## gringa (Nov 29, 2011)

I wish, too...only problem is the drive might take me a while...just 1,600 miles! Have FUN!


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll be with you in spirit! Have a wonderful, woolful time!


----------



## maxinemicki (May 15, 2011)

How about meeting Tues at 10 or 11?


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh how I wish I could, but it's quite a trek from Ohio in the snow!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Enjoy, enjoy. I thought they were closing.....
There was a flyer just beefore Xmas I believe, to give the Manhattan location.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

I am so Jealous!!!!! I live in MD, sister lives in NYC, but has YET to take me to Smileys!!!!

Have a WONDERFUL time there!!

Dani


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

maxinemicki said:


> How about meeting Tues at 10 or 11?


I am meeting one other KPer (Beth from the Upper West Side)at 11:00 on Tuesday at the Dunkin Donuts on the corner of Jamaica Avenue and Woodhaven Boulevard, Queens, New York City. Beth said there is an Express Bus from the West Side that goes straight to that corner!!

I will be wearing a crazy hat with blue sequins.

Jeanne


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

Beth, make sure they are open. They usually are only there on Fridays and Saturdays.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

They are open this entire week from 10:30 to 5:30 for the monthly yarn sale. Remember - cash only - no returns.


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

Wish I could go. My hubby is coming home from rehab on Friday and when do go, we would use Access-A-Ride. Pls keep me informed of the next sale, I would like to meet a new friend at Dunkin  Mother/Hello from Brooklyn, NY


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

On the website it says minimum order $50. What does this mean?


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi,
If you go to the Smiley's site you can sign up to get e-mail sale notices.
Beth


----------



## maxinemicki (May 15, 2011)

Dunkin Donuts at 11 perfect. I will wear something yellow.
Looking forward to meeting new yarn people.


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Wish I'd known sooner.
Of course, I now have other plans this weekend.

Used to take a day off from work just to go to Smileys.

Once, I took the subway. What a long ride.

Have fun. Hope there's some yarn left for you.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

I guess I missed this one. How do you find out about their sales? Do they have an email List? I live in NJ but go the City fairly often.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

The next Smiley's sale is Monday March 19 thru Saturday March 24. Their website is www.smileysyarns.com and they do have a mailing list.
Enjoy.
Beth


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Let me know if you want to meet up. Jeanne


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

gloxsk8 said:


> The next Smiley's sale is Monday March 19 thru Saturday March 24. Their website is www.smileysyarns.com and they do have a mailing list.
> Enjoy.
> Beth


Thanks for the heads up.

I was on their mailing list, but I stopped knitting/crocheting for a bunch of years, and I guess they finally gave up on me.
I'll add myself to their list.

I'm getting to this sale, and may be able to introduce someone new to Smileys.


----------



## maxinemicki (May 15, 2011)

Would love to meet up again, but my schedule is crazy this week. I joyfully help babysitting. If I get to Smileys it will be on or from trips to Bayside, Rye and Merrick. Micki


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sure. When do you want to go? First day?
Beth


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

gloxsk8 said:


> The next Smiley's sale is Monday March 19 thru Saturday March 24. Their website is www.smileysyarns.com and they do have a mailing list.
> Enjoy.
> Beth


Thanks!


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I want to hear about what you buy.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

gloxsk8 said:


> Sure. When do you want to go? First day?
> Beth


Beth,

Monday is OK, but Tuesday is better since I'll have time for coffee or lunch afterwards. Let me know.

Jeanne


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oh, jeannieta, if only I could!! I just placed an internet order with them. One of these days I'm going to see that store!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Tuesday is good. See you then.
Beth


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Let me know the next time you are going to Smiley's I live in Briarwood New York and go there all the time for my yarn


----------



## maxinemicki (May 15, 2011)

We just missed their sale.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sale is on until Sunday and the next big sale is in September


----------



## maxinemicki (May 15, 2011)

Baby sitting Grandkids. See you in Sept.


----------



## maxinemicki (May 15, 2011)

Baby sitting Grandkids. See you in Sept.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to it


----------

